# 8 days post embryo transfer



## bonnie48

hi all im new to this but anyway any tips on how to survive the 2 ww,im itching to do a hpt but i know if its neg ill be so upset,any advice much appreciated


----------



## Ceri.

Bonnie and welcome to Fertility Friends 

I think it would be a unanimous decision to stay away from the hpt for now hun. What treatment did you have, did you have a hcg shot (if so, when?) If you tell me a little about yourself and treatment, i'll leave you some useful links which'll help you at this stage 

Please have a look around and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so. Here are a couple of links you might find helpful at the moment&#8230;.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. There's also 2ww chats at scheduled times at the moment so could be useful to chat live to others at the same stage   CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Ceri xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi there & welcome 

I don't often post on this board but saw your message and thought I'd reply !

The 2ww is tough, I always think it's the worst part of the whole treatment cycle and makes you go completely   

The best thing to do is to try and keep your mind occupied and busy so you're not constantly "looking" for signs as there really is no way of knowing what's happening yet...all the drugs we have just adds to the confusion and frustration 

Treat/pamper yourself.....

How about a relaxing facial...although be sure that you mention you may be pg (in 2ww you should treat yourself as if you were) as there are some aromatherapy oils you shouldn't use.

A manicure and/or pedicure

A new handbag and/or a pair of shoes (or should I say your DH/DP treat you   )

A boxed set of your favourite DVDs to watch through the loooong 2ww

A good book...or 2 (depends how quick you read !)

A bumper book of crosswords/quizzes/sudoko

New games on your PSP

Upload new tunes and organise your iPod

A hypnotherapy CD to help you visualise those little embies snuggling in (check out the complementary therapies board for info and websites where to buy CDs...here's the link... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=387.0 )

....and some gorgeous smelling candles to burn whilst you're being hypnotised

You and your partner go out for a really fancy meal (avoiding the alcohol of course  )

Anyway, just a few ideas of how to keep busy.....but definitely stay away from those hpts...8dpt (8 days past transfer) is still way too early for accurate result 

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## bonnie48

hi natasha thanks for that,ive done most of the usual stuff but ill keep trying to distract myself.im back for bloods on weds so ill know then.i have square eyes from watching all the backed up stuff on my sky hd box.x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

It's amazing how much you end up recording on sky+ isn't it 

Good luck for next Wed...you're nearly there !  
Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Ceri.

Hi hun, thanks 

Here's a few more links for you now x

*Fibroid Problems ~ *CLICK HERE

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

Are you still on yearly smears? Did you have a colposcopy and laser/loop diathermy? I had the loop about 15 years ago and still on annual smears. Prefer it that way. Hope everythings been clear for you for a while now 

Another couple of things to add to Minxyx list, one thing i found on the 2ww wa cross stitching and knitting! (I got the micky taken out of me by dh!) but i found that i had to concentrate so hard, i didnt get chance to think of anything else so i cross stitched every night!

I'll be thinking of you wednesday, lots of luck hun    stay in touch x

Ceri


----------



## bonnie48

hia ceri yes i am on cervical check programme n my last 3 smears have been normal so thats good.i am in ireland so the programme has just taken off,we,re a bit behind the times but anyway.i wont feel wed coming im working on monday so thats one day of distraction.ill read those other bits u suggested also n thanks its great talking to somebody whos been tru it,talk soon xx


----------



## bonnie48

well got my bad news today a bfn,i am so upset and i dont know wot to do next the tears just wont stop


----------



## Ceri.

Oh Bonnie, I'm sorry hunny.    Lets the tears flow and then gather some strength, we're all here to help you. Keep in touch and let us know how you are


----------



## Twinny

Hi Bonnie,

I have just been through it and can empathise with you. Unfortunately for us the treatment was unsuccessful but looking back now the advice I would offer would be to enjoy the process, like you used to enjoy the run up to Christmas as a child. Unfortunately I had OHSS and my dreaded period came eight days after transfer. I have heard that acupuncture is really good during this period and increases the chance of success. My friend was successful first time and she cheekily took a test two days before her given date and it showed positive, so you could cheat a bit  .  

I say pamper yourself a bit, the usual stuff like shopping, going to the cinema   

Hope it works,

Twinny


----------

